# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Brackets: Metall vs. Keramik bzw. Kunststoff

## Hoppla-Daisy

Hallo Ihr Zahnis,

als Laie ist man ja total erschlagen, wenn man vom KFO kommt *seufz*. Ich brauch mal eine Beratung von einem, der mir nicht das Teuerste verkaufen mchte  :hmmm...: .

Meine Tochter hat ne Fehlstellung, und die Kasse bernimmt 100 % der Kosten (also zunchst nur 80 %, die restl. 20 % muss ich vorschieen). So weit, so gut. 

Jetzt geht es darum, welche Art Brackets wir nun nehmen. Meine Tochter wehrt sich natrlich (zu Recht) mit Hnden und Fen gegen eine Vollmetallversion, die ja auch wirklich mehr hnlichkeit mit Schneeketten als allem anderen hat. Ich werde aber das Gefhl nicht los, als htte man mir als abschreckendes Beispiel eine besonders hssliche gezeigt. 

Natrlich mchte ich meiner Kleinen ne gute und auch sthetischere Lsung ermglichen, aber die Extra-Kosten sind natrlich enorm. Denn die werden ja bekanntlich nicht von der Kasse bernommen *seufz*.

Ich sag am besten mal, wie das Metallteil aussah. Es war eben durch und durch Metall, an jeder Seite an 3 (!!!) Backenzhnen befestigt, darber hinaus ganz viel Drahtschlaufen. Es sah grauslig aus.

Die Metall-Keramik-Kombi war wesentlich "leichter". Erstens waren die Brackets selbst viel kleiner und wurden an jeder Seite auch nur an 1 Backenzahn befestigt. 

Von der Vollkeramik- oder Kunststoffversion muss ich leider aus finanziellen Grnden absehen.

Wie sieht es mit Verfrbungen der Brackets aus? Frher wurden die ja ganz gerne gelblich mit der Zeit, was dann ziemlich ungepflegt aussah. Ist das heute noch immer so?

Abschlieend die Frage: Wieso werden einem nur noch Brackets angeboten? Geht das Ganze nicht auch mit einer normalen (herausnehmbaren) Spange? Ich hab nmlich auch Bedenken, dass an den Stellen, wo die Brackets saen, der Zahn angegriffen wird (leider alles schon gesehen).

Ihr seht, ich bin fr jede neutrale Information superdankbar  :Grinnnss!: 

Schon mal vielen Dank im voraus an die "Berater"  :hmmm...: 

Daisy

PS: Ach ja, die Kosten fr Keramik-Metall-Brackets (Damon-System), Retainer und Zahnreinigung, Versiegelung sowie OPG's werden sich auf 2007 Euronen belaufen. Da ich den Euro mehr als nur einmal umdrehen muss, musste ich natrlich erstmal verdammt arg schlucken.

----------


## Moorhhnchen

> Wie sieht es mit Verfrbungen der Brackets aus? Frher wurden die ja ganz gerne gelblich mit der Zeit, was dann ziemlich ungepflegt aussah. Ist das heute noch immer so?


Hatte beides - einmal Metall, einmal Kunststoff (oder Keramik??? ich wei bis heute nicht, was es eigentlich war!! jedenfalls zahnfarben).

Von den Verfrbungen der Brackets selbst hab ich nix gemerkt, es waren eigentlich nur die Gummibnder zum Halten des Drahtes, die nicht nur nach Genu curryhaltiger Speisen (mjam!) neongelb waren... die wurden aber alle 3 bis 4 Wochen gewechselt!!
Dafr gingen die hellen Brackets auch leichter mal kaputt - ich glaube, ich brauchte in 4 Jahren ca. 5 oder 6 neue Brackets, 2 davon wurden beim Draht-wechseln beschdigt, so da ich sie nicht selbst zahlen mute!!  :dumdiddeldum...:  

Kann mich nicht dran erinnern, da je eines der Metallbrackets lose war - die Metallversion hatte ich aber auch nur 1 Jahr.

Wrde mich wieder fr helle entscheiden, mu ich aber hoffentlich nicht mehr!!  ::-oopss: 
Und, naja.... ich geb's zu: die hellen mute ich nicht selbst bezahlen.... es war sozusagen Geburtstagsgeschenk und Weihnachtsgeschenk in einem........  :Keks:  Ich wute aber, da die Behandlung mindestens 3 Jahre dauern wrde und wollte mir mitten im Studium nicht die Ble einer Lisa-Plenske-Visage geben!! Mit 13 war mir das noch relativ schnuppe, da viele meiner Klassenkameraden auch Schneeketten hatten - das mut Du bedenken!, auch wenn Deine Kleine natrlich anderer Meinung ist!  :Oh nee...:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Vietcong

Also ich hatte 3 Jahre eine Zahnspange wegen einem retinierten 33er und zuwenig Platz im Unterkiefer. Als Brackets hatte ich durchsichtige, keine Ahnung aus was die nun genau sind, Plastik, Keramik? Das sieht relativ dezent aus. Ich hab damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht, mir ist nie auch nur ein einziges Bracket runtergefallen, obwohl durch das Rausziehen des retinierten Zahnes aus dem Kiefer da einiges an Kraft dran war. Ich hatte auch einen Dentalbogen, dh. einen harten Draht ber dem harten Gaumen. Lstige Dinge, mal ganz abgesehen vom optischen, sind 
 - schwierige Reinigung nach dem Essen, d.h. es bleibt laufend etwas drin hngen, Fleisstcke, Fasern...., die dann mit so ner winzigen Brste entfernt werden muessen.
 - Irritationen der Mundschleimhaut, teilweise ziemlich schmerzhaft, durch Scheuern, bzw. unzureichend abgezwickten Drahntenden. Dafr gibts sog. Dentalwachs, das man dann ber die Brackets draufdrckt. Mu natrlich nach jeder Mahlzeit erneuert werden, da das Zeug runterfllt.
 - Die Zahnverfrbung ist minimal. Schaut zwar hsslich aus, wenn die Spange runterkommt, doch die Zhne werden eh oberflchlich abgeschliffen danach, sodass man berhaupt nix sieht.

Alles in allem, meine Spange war von 21-24, also in der "Blte meiner Jugend" , muss ich doch sagen, dass es sich ausgezahlt hat, da das Ergebnis sich schon sehen lassen, kann. Ein nettes Lcheln hat schon was. Preislich wars natrlich schon ein riesen Brocken, damals 4500 EUR ueber 4 Jahre.

----------


## schwarzwald

Also, ich hatte 8 Jahre ne Spange   :Blush:  

Die feste fast 6 Jahre lang....... war alles irgendwie zu eng im OK   :was ist das...?:  
Von Kiefererweiterung (auaaa....) ber "Gummiverspannung berkreuz" und Nackenband - ich habe die ganze Palette durch gemacht  :Grinnnss!: 

Hatte Metallbrackets und hab jetzt leider erhebliche Zahnschden in fast allen Zwischenrumen. Mir wurde gesagt, dass das von den "Ringen" kommt, die um den Zhnen liegen und die htten nie so lange liegen drfen....  :Hh?:  

Jetzt hab ich zwar schn gerade Zhne, nicht ein Kariesloch, aber dafr muss ich fr fast 8.000 Euro die Zahnzwischenrume fllen lassen, weil der Schmelz hin ist....... *frust*

Na ja, is passiert......

Jedenfalls waren die Spangenjahre teils sehr schmerzhaft & voller Verzichte durch den Gartenzaun  :hmmm...: 



Edit: ach ja, ich hab immernoch so nen kleinen Drahtbgel hinter den unteren Schneidezhnen   :Blush:   ::-oopss:  den werd ich wohl fr immer behalten, damit sich die Qualen damals gelohnt haben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## luckyscrub

Hoffe meine Erfahrungswerte werden ggf. auch gewnscht, wobei ich natrlich kein Zahni bin.

Meine Mutter hat sich 1988 absolut dagegen gewehrt, dass ich ne feste Spange bekomme (weil sie einfach nicht wollte, dass was an meine Zhne geklebt wurde, was diese beschdigen knnte). Nun ja, sie ist schon gleich rigeros aufgetreten, und hat dem Kieferorthopden gar keine Mglichkeit gegeben, ihr/mir ne feste Spange aufzuschwatzen. Ich hatte dann ber 4 Jahre eine lose Spange, die ich aber kontinuierlich getragen haben (manchmal habe ich beim Essen nicht daran gedacht, sie rauszunehmen!!) und siehe da, meine Zhne sind 1a gerade. (OK, die Schneidezhne im UK sind leicht bereinandergeschoben, aber das liegt daran, dass ich Schiss hatte, die Weisheitszhne rausoperieren zu lassen.... :Blush: )

Ich war die einzige, die keine feste Spange hatte und aus mir ist auch was geworden...brigens lief das bei meiner Schwester genauso. (OT KFO:"Eigentlich braucht sie ne feste, aber wenn sie sich so quer stellen, dann probieren wir es halt mit einer losen")

Und frs Lenchen: Die ersten zwei Wochen waren hart (weil viel Wrgerei), aber danach hab ich das Ding net mehr gesprt, und keiner hat beim Sprechen gemerkt, dass ich so ein Teil im Mund hatte, auer er hat den Draht gesehen  :hmmm...: )

LG Lucky

----------


## McBeal

Kann mich Lucky da  nur anschlieen: meine Mutter und ich waren, trotz heftiger Fehlstellung, gegen eine feste Klammer. So bekam ich lose Klammern, eine fr unten, die ich auer beim Essen (und ja, auch ich habe sie vergessen   :Blush:  ) immer tragen musste (sie hat nach Eingewhnungszeit nicht gestrt, auch nicht bei der Aussprache - kein Lehrer hat sie bemerkt) und eine fr oben, die ich nachmittags und nachts tragen musste. Eine zeitlang hatte ich wegen Kreuzbiss noch Gummibnder zwischen oberer und unterer, aber die waren einfach einzusetzen.
Ich wrde mir an Eurer Stelle wohl noch eine zweite Meinung einholen, gerade weil ich es auch von mehreren Leuten kenne, dass die Zhne angegriffen wrden. Wobei die Zhne leider auch von einer losen Klammer angegriffen werden knnen: die obere ist bei mir mal beim KFO-Besuch so fest gestellt worden, dass man immer noch auf dem rechten oberen Sxhneidezahn eine Kerbe fhlen kann...   :grrrr....:  

Ich wnsche Euch eine gute Entscheidung!  :Grinnnss!: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## Relaxometrie

Wenn sich ein Zahnmediziner in den Thread einklinkt, wrde ich gerne auch eine Frage beantwortet haben:
Wieviel % der verordneten Zahnspangen sind aus medizinischer Sicht wirklich ntig? Rennen wir mit den meisten Zahnkorrekturen einem Schnheitsideal hinterher, oder haben tatschlich so viele Kinder eine behandlungsbedrftige Fehlstellung? 
Ich selbst hatte auch ein paar Jahre lang eine lose Zahnspange. Aber ob es ntig war? Keine Ahnung. Da es eine lose Spange war, ich damals die Sachen noch nicht hinterfragt habe, und viele Klassenkameraden auch so ein Teil hatten, hat es mich nie sonderlich belastet. Aber an eine echte Dringlichkeit der Behandlung kann ich mich nicht erinnern.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Sobald ein Kreuzbiss vorliegt, ist es schon auf jeden Fall behandlungsbedrftig. Bei berbissen, bei denen der Biss schon sehr tief ist (die Grenze liegt wohl bei ca. 6,5 mm) und bei denen die unteren Zhne in den oberen Zahnfleischrand reichen, ist es auf jeden Fall angebracht.

Als ich auf der MKG arbeitete, hie es immer, dass es bei einigen Fehlstellungen im schlimmsten Fall ber die Jahre hinweg zu einer Degeneration des Kiefergelenkes kommen kann. Und das soll so gar nicht lustig sein. Und als ein Assi mein Kind mal gesehen hat, sagte er: Na, ob die mal um ne (Kiefer-) Umstellung umhin kommt, wei ich noch nicht. Lass mal was machen.

Klar, heutzutage sind bestimmt ber die Hlfte der Korrekturen (wenn nicht gar mehr) relativ berflssig, aber ich mchte mir nicht irgendwann sagen lassen von meinem Kind: na danke auch, dass ich mit solchen Zhnen rumlaufen darf. 

So bel das fr mich ist mit der Zuzahlung, aber das ist mir mein Kind schon wert. Schne Zhne sind ein wichtiges Gut. Abgesehen davon wrde man ja auch ein Kind nicht mit X-Beinen rumlaufen lassen, oder?

Ich bin meinen Eltern jedenfalls dankbar, dass sie mich immer so getriezt haben  la "trag deine Spange oder wir brechen ab, aber dann jammer nicht spter rum". Bin auch schon hufig auf meine Zhne angesprochen worden (obwohl ich die jetzt nicht sooooo toll finde).

----------


## hypnotel

Aus Eigenerfahrung weiss ich dass viel Schindluder getrieben wird. Sollte klar sein, in diesem Job. Htte ich selbst keinen fachlich-familiren Beistand gehabt, htten mehrere Osteotomien an meinem Schdel stattgefunden, Indikation sehr zweifelhaft. 

/kurzer einwurf eines betroffenen Laien  :hmmm...:

----------


## Plastikfolie

Aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung. Die Metallbrackets sind wirklich etwas stabiler und auch nicht soo auffllig. Man kann sich ja durchsichtige Gummis geben lassen und wenn die verfrbt sind, kann man sie auch kostenlos wechseln lassen. Die kunststoffbrackets meiner schulfreundin sind fters mal abgebrochen...meiner meinung nach lohnen sich die erheblichen mehrkosten nicht (und das sagt jemand, der extrem eitel ist und seinen kieferorthopden damals mit der losen spange beworfen hat ;() In dem alter haben soviele eine spange da macht das wirklich nicht allzu viel...

----------


## Smartinchen

> Aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung. Die Metallbrackets sind wirklich etwas stabiler und auch nicht soo auffllig. Man kann sich ja durchsichtige Gummis geben lassen und wenn die verfrbt sind, kann man sie auch kostenlos wechseln lassen.


So wrd ich's auch machen. Ich fand meine Schneeketten brigens gar nicht so schlimm, obwohl sie aus Metall (?) waren und ich sie erst mit 17 bekommen hab, als alle anderen schon lngst mit dem Thema durch waren. 3 Tage blde Kommentare, und dann hatte sich auch jeder dran gewhnt   :Grinnnss!:  Wie bei ner neuen Brille halt. Und deine Tochter ist ja noch ein paar Jhrchen jnger, in den Alter hat doch jeder zweite ne Spange.

Ich wrde brigens immer wieder ne feste Spange bevorzugen (hatte vorher jahrelang ne lose), das Ergebnis wird bei greren Fehlstellungen einfach besser, es geht schneller, man muss nicht immer daran denken, die Klammer einzusetzen und sie fllt auch nachts nicht raus.

----------


## LaraNotsil

Och, bei Zahnspangen will ich auch mitreden. 
Ich war nmlich fnf Jahre lang fleiige oder auch gezwungene Trgerin von gleich drei unterschiedlichen Modellen ^^

Mit 12 ging es los. Erst mal musste der Oberkiefer an Ort und Stelle gebracht werden, weil ich nen berbiss hatte (wobei ich den gar net so arg finde, wenn ich mir meinen Gebissabguss angucke). Naja, dafr gab es ne lose Klemme. Allerdings war das im Prinzip ein Block, in den oben und unten die Vertiefungen fr die Kauleiste geschliffen wurden. Die Fhigkeit zum Reden und Essen war dadurch akut eingeschrnkt bis nicht machbar.
Das Elend ging gut ein Jahr.

Dann kam fr zwei bis drei Jahre (pnktlich zum Wechsel von der Real aufs Gymi war`s geschafft) die feste Spange. Die war ganz aus Metall. Allerdings wurde die bei mir auf jeder Seite (auch oben und unten) nur mit einem Ring an den Backenzhnen befestigt. Dazu gab es schicke blaue Gummis um die Brackets und dann auch diese komischen Gummis, die zwischen die Kiefer gespannt wurden. 
Zwischendrin musste ich dann auch ein halbes Jahr ganztgig das Pferdegeschirr tragen.

Tja, und nachdem die Feste dann raus war, kam noch mal fr gut ein Jahr ne Lose, um die Zhne in Position zu halten. Die musste ich aber nur zu Hause anziehen. In der Schule Gott sei dank nicht mehr.

Zu den Brackets und den evtl Zahnschden muss ich sagen, dass die Brackets ordentlich klebten, und ich weder Schden noch Verfrbungen an den Zhnen habe (ich hab aber auch sechs mal am Tag Zhne geputzt   :Blush: ).
Und wider Erwarten hat die doofe Kiefer-Tante es sogar geschafft, meine Zhne heil zu lassen, obwohl sie sehr viel dafr getan hat, damit sie noch mehr Geld verdient (die blde Kuh!!! *wollte das mal sagen*).
Ich denk, wenn man nen ordentlichen KO hat, sollte es eigentlich egal sein, was das fr ne Klemme ist. Wenn er/sie ordentlich arbeitet, und man selbst das Beste aus der Situation macht, dann sollte das schon hinhauen.

----------


## thinker

Hey,
Zahnspangen!!! Mein Thread ;) 

Also ich habe meine im Dezember '05 bekommen als Vorbereitung fr die plastisch-chirurgische OP im Dez '06 aufgrund einer Progenie. 
Damals 18 Jahre alt fand ich das seeeehr schlimm, aber man gewhnt sich dran. Ich bin der einzige mit einer Spange ;) Naja, es gibt schneres, aber man wei ja wofr es ist. 

Ich habe die Metallbrackets und mir ist bis heute kein einziges Ding abgefallen, obwohl ich (auer ganze pfel und pures Karamel) alles esse. Beruhigend ist, dass meine Mundffnung anscheinend so ist, dass man nur den oberen Teil meiner Zhne jeweils sieht und deshalb die Brackets kaum auffallen. Vielleicht wre es bei deiner Tochter auch so ? Wie lang soll sie die Spange behalten ? Also ich finde, wenn es finanziell unpassend ist diese Keramikbrackets zu nehmen ist es auch irgendwie Schwachsinn. Da stimmt das Verhltnis einfach nicht mehr.....


Gru

----------


## jabba666

> Hallo Ihr Zahnis,
> 
> 
> Meine Tochter hat ne Fehlstellung, und die Kasse bernimmt 100 % der Kosten (also zunchst nur 80 %, die restl. 20 % muss ich vorschieen). So weit, so gut. 
> 
> Jetzt geht es darum, welche Art Brackets wir nun nehmen. Abschlieend die Frage: Wieso werden einem nur noch Brackets angeboten? Geht das Ganze nicht auch mit einer normalen (herausnehmbaren) Spange? Ich hab nmlich auch Bedenken, dass an den Stellen, wo die Brackets saen, der Zahn angegriffen wird (leider alles schon gesehen).
> 
> 
> Daisy


nimmt man diese teile deines threads,muss man leider sagen,dass deine frage so nicht zu beantworten ist!

welche fehlstellung meinst du?wie alt ist deine tochter?man bruchte zwei okkludierte modelle und ein FRS zum vermessen,sowie natrlich einen klinischen befund deiner tochter     usw   usw.....

du bist doch mediziner,oder?hier eine frage:ein freund von mir hat unten links manchmal so ein ziehen,was ist das?verstehst du was ich meine?

lg jabba
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

ich wei, was du meinst, jabba  :hmmm...: 

Aber ich hab hier weder ein FRS noch ein OPG vor Augen  :Grinnnss!: . Es geht mir doch auch primr darum, dass mich ein Fachmann aufklrt, ber die Vorteile der Keramik/Metall-Version vs. reines Metall (also im Grunde Damon3 vs. Damon3). Dass dieses Bracket-System gegenber dem herkmmlichen Vorteile hat, ist mir klar.

Wenn es echt nur sthetische Grnde haben sollte und zudem auch noch wesentlich teurer sein sollte, dann kann ich auf die erste Version allerdings gut und gerne verzichten.

Dir sollte aber doch auch klar sein, dass man als Patient bzw. Erziehungsberechtigten immer ein wenig fr doof gehalten wird. Da wird gesagt "das und das muss gemacht werden", aber fr groartige Erklrungen ist keine Zeit. Das einzige, was ich wei ist, dass sie angeblich keinen Kreuzbiss mehr hat. Wenn ich mir allerdings eines der Fotos ansehe, so ist da sehr wohl ein Kreuzbiss. 

Da ich mich mit dieser Aufklrung aber nicht abfinden mchte und am Montag einen erneuten Termin vereinbaren werde, mchte ich gewappnet sein.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## jabba666

> ich wei, was du meinst, jabba 
> 
> Dir sollte aber doch auch klar sein, dass man als Patient bzw. Erziehungsberechtigten immer ein wenig fr doof gehalten wird. Da wird gesagt "das und das muss gemacht werden", aber fr groartige Erklrungen ist keine Zeit. Das einzige, was ich wei ist, dass sie angeblich keinen Kreuzbiss mehr hat. Wenn ich mir allerdings eines der Fotos ansehe, so ist da sehr wohl ein Kreuzbiss. 
> 
> Da ich mich mit dieser Aufklrung aber nicht abfinden mchte und am Montag einen erneuten Termin vereinbaren werde, mchte ich gewappnet sein.


ich unterstelle mal,dass du kassenpatient bist,oder?was hast du erwartet,einen info abend mit hppchen.wir haben eine zweiklassen-medizin,schon vergessen?
kleiner tipp:gib dich als mediziner bekannt und du bekommst automatisch das premium paket.....;)

----------


## hennessy

Hallo Daisy, hier ist Opa:
leider konnte ich den thread erst jetzt lesen. Also:
Bitte lass Dich heute von dem KFO-ten umfassend aufklren. Darauf hast Du ein Recht. Lchere ihn mit all Deinen Fragen. 
Es kommt natrlich auf die Fehlstellung an, aber eins schon mal vorweg: Der herausnehmbare Weg ist der lngere und nicht immer der erfolgreiche. Eiserne Disziplin und viel viel Geduld sind Grundvoraussetzungen. 
Beim festsitzenden Modus gibt es inzwischen (schon seit Jahren) die sog. Lingualtechnik. Lass Dich auch darber aufklren. Desweiteren kann man auch mit durchsichtigen Schienen, die alle 2 Wochen erneuert werden, arbeiten. Das System heit Invisalign. Ist aber fraglich, ob jeder KFO es auch anbieten kann. Schn wre es, wenn Du selbst in einer Uni-Klinik mit kieferorthopdischen Abteilung arbeiten wrdest. Da gibt es immer wieder Drittmittel, die zwar nicht mehr so ppig flieen, aber wenn man tchtig nachhakt, kann durchaus mal ein Paket Euronen rberwachsen. Vielleicht kannst Du auch mit Deiner Tochter an einer klinischen Studie teilnehmen? Auch hier minimieren sich die Kosten. 

Wrde mich interessieren, wie es heute bei Eurem Termin gelaufen ist.
Alles Gute und ganz liebe Gre

hennessy  ::-winky:

----------


## Feuerblick

> ich unterstelle mal,dass du kassenpatient bist,oder?was hast du erwartet,einen info abend mit hppchen.wir haben eine zweiklassen-medizin,schon vergessen?
> kleiner tipp:gib dich als mediziner bekannt und du bekommst automatisch das premium paket.....;)


Sorry, aber auch als Kassenpatient hat man das Anrecht auf eine gescheite Aufklrung incl. Aufzeigen aller Mglichkeiten. Ein Zahnarzt/KIeferorthopde, der mit das mit dieser Argumentation verweigern wrde, htte mich das letzte Mal gesehen. Immerhin sind einige der KfO-Leistungen privat zu bezahlen, womit auch ein Kassenpatient wieder zum zahlenden Kunden werden KNNTE...

----------


## hennessy

vllig richtig, Funkelstern!
Du hast brigens eine e-mail bekommen.

liebe Gre
hennessy

----------


## hennessy

Hallo Daisy,
wie war der Termin beim KFO?

Muss jetzt leider weg, aber morgen gehts weiter.
lg hennessy

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Die Tante, die die Beratungen macht (jaha, noch nicht mal die KFO selbst!), ist erst morgen Vormittag in der Praxis.

----------


## hennessy

kannst Du wechseln????

liebe Gre
hennessy

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Also, nach einem Anruf bin ich ein wenig schlauer. Meine Tochter soll Damon3 bekommen, wird auch in Rechnung gestellt. Auf Nachfrage hin, ob wir nicht Damon2 als Vollmetall-Version einsetzen knnten, um Kosten zu sparen, wurde mir gesagt, dass sie Damon2 nicht mehr nehmen wrden und dafr Damon3 im Programm htten.

Auf meine erneute Nachfrage (etwas anders gestellt) kam dann heraus, dass nur im sichtbaren Bereich Damon3 genommen wrde, im nichtsichtbaren die reine Metallversion. "ja, aber das ist doch Damon2!" "ja, da haben sie im Prinzip schon Recht" "Aber sie sagten mir doch gerade, dass sie das nicht mehr im Programm htten"

*kopfschttel*

Und angeblich unterscheiden sich Damon2 und Damon3 preislich nicht, haha. Das wre mir neu, dass eine Weiterentwicklung eines Produktes genauso teuer kommt wie die alte Version. Und dass die Keramik-Metall-Kombi NICHT teurer ist, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.

Mann, ist das alles eine Scheie. Aber wenn ich mich im Bekanntenkreis umhre, so ist niemand so recht zufrieden mit der Beratung (alles andere Kieferorthos). Ich hab es nicht so gerne, wenn ich fr dumm verkauft werden soll.

*grummelt und flucht ungebhrlich*

----------


## hennessy

Hallo Daisy,
Deinen rger verstehe ich voll und ganz. In welcher kieferothopdischen Diaspora bist Du da gelandet???
Hast Du die Mglichkeit, in eine Uni-Klinik mit KFO-Abteilung zu gehen?

viele liebe Gre hennessy

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Nach reiflicher berlegung (und einer Steinigung durch meine Tochter  :Grinnnss!: ) sowie Gesprch und Schilderung der Lage gegenber der KK habe ich die Behandlung bei dem Kieferorthopden abgebrochen, bevor sie berhaupt richtig begonnen hat. Ich hab einfach was dagegen, fr bld verkauft zu werden. Die Dame bei der KK war auch leicht schockiert angesichts des Kostenplanes und riet mir ebenfalls dazu, das doch mal lieber bleiben zu lassen.

Wir werden jetzt die KFO-Ambulanz der Uni Dsseldorf aufsuchen (Termin allerdings leider erst Ende August 2012... naja, so hnlich  :hmmm...: ). Mal sehen, wie es da so luft. Glcklicherweise hat eine Bekannte ihre Tochter da auch in Behandlung, so dass ich mir da schon vorab einige Infos holen kann.  :Grinnnss!: 

Es lebe der mndige - und vor allem widerspenstige - Patient  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## jabba666

diese tanten bei der kk sind ja auch echte fachleute!die raten einem patient auf anfrage auch davon ab eine endozuzahlung,fllungszuzahlung etc. zu leisten, mit dem argument das wre abzocke usw.,die kasse wrde das voll abdecken.der zahnarzt kann dann gucken wie er mit einem budget von 35 euro einen zahn restauriert und davon noch seine leute bezahlt.ich knnte kotzen,wenn ich sowas lese.denen sollte man das telefon wegnehmen.....  :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:

----------


## Feuerblick

> diese tanten bei der kk sind ja auch echte fachleute!die raten einem patient auf anfrage auch davon ab eine endozuzahlung,fllungszuzahlung etc. zu leisten, mit dem argument das wre abzocke usw.,die kasse wrde das voll abdecken.der zahnarzt kann dann gucken wie er mit einem budget von 35 euro einen zahn restauriert und davon noch seine leute bezahlt.ich knnte kotzen,wenn ich sowas lese.denen sollte man das telefon wegnehmen.....


Ich glaube nicht, dass dein rger mit den Krankenkassen etwas mit dem Thema dieses Threads zu tun hat. Hier handelt es sich offensichtlich um eine schlechte Beratung eines Patienten und dass sich dazu auch noch ein horrender und nicht zutreffender Kostenvoranschlag gesellt, halte ich bei der obigen Schilderung nicht gerade fr ausgeschlossen...  :Nixweiss:  Im brigen erzhlen die KK-Angestellten auch nur das, was man ihnen beigebracht hat. Wie du auch... Vielleicht sollte man sich dafr einsetzen, dass Bewilligungen und Co. von qualifizierten Fachleuten durchgefhrt werden statt den armen KK-Angestellten, die auch nur ihren Job machen (mssen) den Hrer wegnehmen zu wollen? Aber das fhrt hier zu weit, kann aber gerne in einem Extra-Thread diskutiert werden.

Gru
Feuerblick

----------


## jabba666

mal sehen ob du noch so denkst,wenn du dich niederlsst bzw. in der freien wirtschaft in einer praxis arbeitest,aber ich weiss:bevor humanis das richtige leben kennenlernen vergeht zeit,in einer klinik hat man das theater freilich nicht.wir zahnis springen nach dem studium (fast) alle in dieses haifischbecken da draussen.....

----------


## Feuerblick

*lach* Wenn du wsstest, was man in der Klinik (mal abgesehen von meinem ehemaligen Nebenjob) an Theater mit Krankenkassen haben kann, dann wrdest du dich wundern. Also steck deine berheblichkeit am besten wieder brav in die Hosentasche. 
Gerade bei meiner momentanen Ttigkeit komme ich aus dem Kopfschtteln nicht mehr raus. Aber solange die "kompetentesten" Personen bei Krankenkassen im MDK sitzen, bei denen ein ehemaliger Dermatologe ber die Notwendigkeit von Zahnbehandlungen oder Augenoperationen entscheiden "darf", muss man sich wahrlich nicht wundern. Die Sachbearbeiter der Krankenkassen haben kein Medizinstudium absolviert - woher sollen sie also mehr wissen als das, was ihnen beigebracht wurde bzw. was an Informationen fr sie zugnglich ist?

Okay, und nun bitte zurck zum Thema, ich hab keine Lust, diesen Thread teilen zu mssen, weil das Thema so weit abschweift ...  :hmmm...:

----------


## hennessy

@Hoppla-Daisy
wie ist denn nun der aktuelle Stand?

lg hennessy

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Termin zur Beratung in der Zahnklinik am 30.08.2007  :kotzen: 

Naja, an den paar Wochen soll es nun auch nicht mehr scheitern.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

So, es geht in die nchste Runde.

Zahnklinik der Uni Dsseldorf: Seeeehr gute Beratung, fhlten uns von Anfang an besser aufgehoben. Und das bichen Fahrerei bringt uns nicht um. Aber ich werfe nicht einfach 2000 Euronen nem KFO in den Rachen, der mich absolut bervorteilen will!

Da komme ich gerade nach Hause, finde ich ein Schreiben der Krankenkasse. Der KFO htte mal einfach gemeldet, dass wir die Behandlung abgebrochen htten. HALLOOOOOO? Ich hab (vor ein paar Tagen brigens!) was von einer zweiten Meinung gesagt! Was fllt dieser Dreckspraxis eigentlich ein? Ich hatte das Wort Abbruch NIE in den Mund genommen (jaja, ich wei, dass es frher im Thread hier mal so steht, aber das war mehr der Abbruch im Geiste  :hmmm...: ). Aber naja, jetzt wei ich endgltig, was ich von dieser Praxis zu halten habe.

Schn war dann aber der Anruf bei der Krankenkasse. Es msse ja ein neuer Behandlungsplan erstellt werden (wobei der im Grunde dem entsprechen wird, was die auch vorhatten, nur wesentlich gnstiger!), und ob da jetzt die Kostenbernahme kommen wrde, da msste ich abwarten. Verdammte Hacke, Mann! Warum bin ich nicht gleich in die Zahnklinik gefahren?

Ich hoffe, die bringen das gut rber. Das wr ja wohl der Hammer, wenn ich jetzt die Kostenbernahme nicht mehr bekme, nur weil der KFO sich denkt: Ha, nicht bei mir, dann aber auch bei keinem anderen!

Ich knnte grad gar nicht so viel essen, wie ich kotzen mchte...

----------


## Feuerblick

Hmmm, falls die Kasse die Kostenbernahme ablehnt (war denn durch den anderen KFO berhaupt schon eine Behandlung eingeleitet worden oder nur ein Kostenvoranschlag erstellt), dann wrde ich Einspruch erheben und auf die deutlich gnstigere und vor allem fachlich kompetentere (daher Wechselgrund) Behandlung hinweisen. Ruhig schriftlich angeben, dass du beim anderen KFO keine Behandlung durchfhren lassen wolltest und zuerst eine zweite Meinung durch einen anderen KFO httest haben wollen, was der erste KFOler auch wute. Hufig kennen die Kassen ihre Pappenheimer und wissen schon, bei welchen Docs die Patienten hufiger mit solchen Nummern zu kmpfen haben.
 :bhh:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Es war nur ein Kostenvoranschlag, Abdrcke waren zwar gemacht worden, aber den Vertrag habe ich nicht unterzeichnet. Insofern hat die Behandlung ja noch gar nicht richtig angefangen!

----------


## Feuerblick

Dann sollte das doch kein Thema sein. Wenn kein Vertrag unterschrieben, dann meiner Meinung nach auch noch kein Einverstndnis zur Behandlung vorliegend... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hennessy

Hallo zusammen,
auch wenn ich kein Experte fr KFO bin, kann ich vllt doch etwas helfen.
Frage an Daisy: Hat Dir der erste KFOte einen Behandlungsvertrag vorgelegt, den Du httest unterschreiben sollen? War das ein echter Vertrag oder nur der Plan? Hast Du eine Kopie davon?
So viel ich den postings entnehmen kann, hast Du nichts unterschrieben, was schon mal gut war.
Aber es wurden bereits Abformungen vorgenommen. Es gibt in der Rechtsprechung eine gngige Meinung, dass allein mit Beginn der Behandlung stillschweigend ein Behandlungsvertrag zustande kommt. Dies gilt z.B. in der Konservierend/chirurgischen Behandlung oder bei Privatpatienten. Schwieriger wird die Lage bei KFO und auch teilweise bei Zahnersatz. Und hier gerate ich an die Grenzen meines juristischen Wissens.
Schlussendlich ist es aber egal, denn Du kannst ruhigen Gewissens behaupten, dass Du die Behandlung nicht abgebrochen hast, sondern lediglich den Behandler gewechselt hast, nachdem Du festgestellt hattest, dass keinerlei Vertrauensverhltnis aufzubauen mglich war. 
Und mach Dir mal wegen der kranken Kasse keinen Kopf. Die wollen nur mal auf den Pudding hauen und sich wichtig machen.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Kostenbernahme seitens der Kasse geregelt wird und man mit der Behandlung weiterfahren kann.  :Grinnnss!:  
lg
hennessy  ::-winky:

----------

